# Best stiff Burton Binding?



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

dooms are park/jib bindings if i remember correctly.
you want something stiffer for allmountain like the union force, union force sl, or rome tagra. c60s and c02s are rediculously expensive, so unless ou have some burton discount for with something else.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, the CO2s or the C60s are the stiffest burton makes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

crazyface said:


> dooms are park/jib bindings if i remember correctly.
> you want something stiffer for allmountain like the union force, union force sl, or rome tagra. c60s and c02s are rediculously expensive, so unless ou have some burton discount for with something else.




Thanx! I just ordered a set of 2010 Rome Targa. Mega-adjustable and tough to break. Sold.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

pmassignani said:


> Thanx! I just ordered a set of 2010 Rome Targa. Mega-adjustable and tough to break. Sold.


great choice. personally i ride union forces and love them but i have heard nothing but great things about the targas.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got a set of Catek FR2 Pro EVOs on the way. Stiffest most adjustable binding on the market. Why are you limiting yourself to Burton? I believe the C60 is their stiff binding.

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like you ordered. Enjoy the Rome bindings. Never ridden their stuff but always hearing good things.


----------

